# Signatur mit Word Office 2000



## StefanLausL (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo !

Ich möchte Signaturen in Office zentral verwalten.
Dafür habe ich bereits eine Lösung gefunden.
Allerdings folgendes Problem:

Bei Office 2000 wird die Signatur im Signatur Ordner nicht benutzt wenn man
Word als E-Mail Editor benutzt, sondern man muss die Signatur in Word erstellen
welche dann, so glaube ich in der Normal.dot gespeichert wird.
Kann man Word beibringen als Signatur eine Textdatei heranzuziehen ?


----------

